# Firestone 500 II



## Terry66

Found this on CL while searching for a carbon frame. 100% not what I was looking for, but it looked like it was a fun winter project. Might have overpaid at $80....I realize it isn't highly collectible, but I really thought it was REALLY cool. Now wondering if I should try to restore it or go a bit custom....Need to find a headlight....good luck with that right? I think it is the same as a Galaxie....Anyone know the year? Will the VIN tell me? I am guessing Huffy built...


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Nice bike...*

I don't think that you paid too much. Middleweight bicycles are becoming more collectible every day. 
I think that your bike is around a 1962. If you Google "Images" of a 1962 or 1963 Columbia Thunderbolt, you will see that that bike and
yours are almost identical. Even the tank, the rack and the chainguard look the same. Anyway, check that out and good luck..............Wayne


----------



## how

I had that exact bike as a kid. My father had an Auto Parts store and did outside sales,,,he has some firestone stores as customers and brought me home one of those one day. You didnt over pay,,there was a guy here that had a gold one,,,exactly like that one,,,I offered him 90 bucks for it,,he told me he would throw it away first lol.

Anyway I am sorry I didnt buy it for 125.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP

Would this headlight work?


----------



## partsguy

Well, I have answered many questions in the other thread, but here is another Huffy built Firestone, a different year, but....

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/clt/2748012758.html


Now, that Huffy built Western Flyer light might work...but my concern is the angle diffences between a ladies and mens frame tank.


----------



## Terry66

Oh yeah.....finally got her all done....

Before





After


----------



## jd56

That's great Terry.
Nice find for $80 + tires and elbow grease. even at $150 it's a great find. Just my opinon.

Wonder if the Firestone had a light for that tank for that year, I would think so?
Classicfan's post of the gold one has one.

That would really make the bike pop then.


----------



## Terry66

Yep, need a tank light for sure. Im looking out for one on forums, ebay, etc. Also the swap meets start soon. I've got a list of parts I need between three builds. The key is to be patient and buy right I suppose!

It was a bit more than tires/elbow grease....the crank, rear wheel and rear fender were not salvageable. Well, the rear fender is paintable, but the chrome is just gone. I ended up buying an immaculate '63 Huffy donor bike. I'll end up with about $160 in it when I am done....I plan on painting the old fenders and using them on a '66 rat project. The wheels I tore down. I rebuilt the Bendix rear hub and the front hub. Laced the front wheel back up and have a rear rim coming.


----------



## jd56

*ratrod...hmmm*

I see you posted your pics on the ratrod site. There are a few examples of the 500 on there. If ratroding there are no limitations including adding a different style bezel. I personally like the Columbia Firebolt "eyeball" bezel. That would look cool. Then there is the pic in my avatar pic of my western flyer bezel.  Which is metal not plastic.
Please share your pics after youre done.


----------



## partsguy

To answer some questions, yes this bike had a light on the tank originally, given the switch on the bottom.

The bike looks GREAT! Just need to find that headlight! As far as wheels go, the front could have been saved, but I do agree the rear looked pretty sad.


----------



## RustyPedals

*Pretty good deal!*

I think you did good, I would add the parts you need, and ride it as is, it has great character as it is!


----------



## Terry66

The replacement Persons seat came in. It looks great. Not perfect, but no rips, better color, etc. It looks like it belongs. I really tried to keep the parts original. It has Kenda tires on it right now. I put them on so I can ride it. I have the original Firestone whitewalls and they look good. I just don't want to use them for riding around.

I am looking for a picture of the correct headlight. I saw a '63 but the tank was slightly different so I assume the light was as well.

Here are a few more pics from last week with the old seat...


----------



## partsguy

I'm worn out, but this might be it. It is a Camaro tank, similar style, I can't tell. But it DOES have the light, its just not a good pciture of it. You can see the chrome corners of it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-Camar...745?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41613ef371


----------



## Lester65Rodriguez

The rack was bent in storage but will straighen easily and touch up paint no problem. The light has some scratches that will touch up.

Thanks,
compression knee high


----------



## partsguy

Lester65Rodriguez said:


> The rack was bent in storage but will straighen easily and touch up paint no problem. The light has some scratches that will touch up.
> 
> Thanks,
> compression knee high




These spammers are getting more sneaky by the minute! Off to the mods wit yas!


----------

